# Anyone good with Chickens? Need ID!



## MoreliaMatt (Sep 15, 2007)

G'day everyone!

Some of you might remember my chickens!!! well they are getting older now, so i thought i'd post some more pics for people to try to guess what breed they are and what gender?

they are approximately 2 months old.....

we have 3, and this is a pic of each of them! thanks!!


----------



## bitey (Sep 15, 2007)

yeah its a chicken lol looks like a white one bit of red small


----------



## Trouble (Sep 15, 2007)

a chicken is a chicken, lol


----------



## mblissett (Sep 15, 2007)

they are broiler chickens not layers 

Matt


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Sep 15, 2007)

Matt, i dont think they are meat chickens.... they are not big and heavy enough for their age!

im tossing up between "White Rocks" and "White Leghorns"


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 15, 2007)

Looks like a leghorn to me. Nice chickens that lay good sized white eggs. We had one that died recently which was our favourite chicken. Her name was Ripley (from the TV show of the name) and she was a great chicken


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Sep 15, 2007)

They're gorgeous! I love chickens (not to eat).

Going from memory, they look to be white leghorns...


----------



## eladidare (Sep 15, 2007)

its a steggals!!!
lol


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 15, 2007)

Talking about chickens and eggs. Here's a photo of a monster egg one of our Isa Browns layed. The egg on the left is about 55 grams, the monster was nearly 160 grams (from memory). It had two monster yolks inside and tasted beautiful. I'm getting hungry now - I'm going to make a bacon and egg sandwich


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Sep 15, 2007)

:shock:That's a big egg.


----------



## Miss B (Sep 15, 2007)

Cute chickens, I think you should name one of them Foghorn Leghorn 8)


----------



## channi (Sep 15, 2007)

judging by the middle picture i think your dog thinks they are meat chickens lol


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Sep 15, 2007)

channi said:


> judging by the middle picture i think your dog thinks they are meat chickens lol



really??? lol 

dont think so!! hehehe they are all friends!! 






and spilvar, thats a huuuuge egg!!!!


----------



## Brettix (Sep 15, 2007)

they look like leghorns,M Matt


----------



## Viridae (Sep 15, 2007)

White leghorns (pretty sure) and all female. 100% sure you would have been able to tell a make by that age, you can tell from a lot earlier than that. Look at their legs (as young ones) do they have the start of spurs? Look at their comb, is it bigger? Have they had a few strangled attempts at crowing?

Yours are most definitely female. You would have heard them crowing by now if they were males.


----------



## bitey (Sep 15, 2007)

nice boxer mat i used to have one he was awsome, so energetic as pups. i could never get mine to be so close to the chooks as that though


----------



## slim6y (Sep 15, 2007)

One's a Kentucky Fried type I'm sure of that - no wait, it actually is a chicken... Oh well, can't be right all the time!

I'm going to throw Bantam in there - even though I haven't a clue what they look like!


----------



## Viridae (Sep 15, 2007)

A bantam = miniature chook. We have a bantam white leghorn at home. Looks like a regular white leghorn has been shrunk.


----------



## bitey (Sep 15, 2007)

the bantums are kinda funky lookin with blue bits on face


----------



## bitey (Sep 15, 2007)

*bantum*


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Sep 15, 2007)

That looks like a chinese silkyAm I right? Only the cutest chicken breed ever


----------



## bitey (Sep 15, 2007)

could be got it of the net the bantums we use to breed had really fluffy heads and blue bits on their faces


----------



## Magpie (Sep 15, 2007)

Viridae said:


> White leghorns (pretty sure) and all female. 100% sure you would have been able to tell a make by that age, you can tell from a lot earlier than that. Look at their legs (as young ones) do they have the start of spurs? Look at their comb, is it bigger? Have they had a few strangled attempts at crowing?
> 
> Yours are most definitely female. You would have heard them crowing by now if they were males.


 
Larger breeds won't mature and start crowing until about 6 months.


----------



## Brettix (Sep 15, 2007)

0_missy_0 said:


> That looks like a chinese silkyAm I right? Only the cutest chicken breed ever


Yes you are right a chinese silky bantam i use to keep them.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Sep 16, 2007)

looks like a silky cross............ we have some that look exactly like that there meat chooks but diffrent colours


----------



## cris (Sep 16, 2007)

looks like _chookus varanidsnackii_


----------



## Viridae (Sep 16, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Larger breeds won't mature and start crowing until about 6 months.



They'll sure as hell try though. Had chooks (lots of them) and all different breeds for my whole life.


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 16, 2007)

Not sure of the breed, but definitely female. You can tell by their heads. If you have them for layers, you should try the isa browns. We had six of them, and we were getting 10-12 eggs a day!!! 
We only just got rid of them... my hubby got a pigging dog and they weren't a good mix.  needless to say, we only gave 5 to our friends.


----------



## noni (Sep 16, 2007)

yep the white fluffy ones are silkies, i had a bantam chinese silky called sunny that was part of the family for about 12 years until she developed throat cancer and we had to have her put down 

had another bantam pekin called monty who was toilet trained and loved hugs, she'd come and stand next to your feet until you picked her up and carried her round. she fell off something or flew into the fence one day or something while we were out and hurt her spinal cord but ($400 of vets bills later) she was all better but walked with a wiggle - very cute!

chooks are the best pets EVER! just as good as herps i reckon  don't kill me for saying that ppl


----------



## Aslan (Sep 16, 2007)

cris said:


> looks like _chookus varanidsnackii_


 
MWAHAHAHAHAHA! - GOLD!


----------



## Viridae (Sep 16, 2007)

noni said:


> yep the white fluffy ones are silkies, i had a bantam chinese silky called sunny that was part of the family for about 12 years until she developed throat cancer and we had to have her put down
> 
> had another bantam pekin called monty who was toilet trained and loved hugs, she'd come and stand next to your feet until you picked her up and carried her round. she fell off something or flew into the fence one day or something while we were out and hurt her spinal cord but ($400 of vets bills later) she was all better but walked with a wiggle - very cute!
> 
> chooks are the best pets EVER! just as good as herps i reckon  don't kill me for saying that ppl



I used to have a pair of buff pekins. The rooster had so much personality - he thought he was top s%$t.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 16, 2007)

When I move out countryish, I'm going to keep Leghorns. They're my favourite breed. I would've said meat chickens at first glance, but it depends how old they are!


----------



## Magpie (Oct 23, 2007)

Viridae said:


> White leghorns (pretty sure) and all female. 100% sure you would have been able to tell a make by that age, you can tell from a lot earlier than that. Look at their legs (as young ones) do they have the start of spurs? Look at their comb, is it bigger? Have they had a few strangled attempts at crowing?
> 
> Yours are most definitely female. You would have heard them crowing by now if they were males.


 

How's the Hens going Matt?


----------



## mertle (Oct 23, 2007)

Matt thinks they are roosters!!! apparently they have started crowing! heheehehehehehe


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 23, 2007)

Hens! LOL!!!

they are all roosters.... they have been crowing in the last week and this morning they were all crowing at 5am and going hammer and tongs at each other!!! fighting like crazy for dominance! they all had crazy blood all over their faces, thats how big the dominance fights were!

they have been bundled up into cat carriers now and are sitting in the carport seperated.... im dropping them off to a lady tonight that has a home for the 3 of them... glad theyre going to a place that they wont get slaughtered!!! 

heres a pic of the aftermath of this mornings tangent....


----------



## Rocket (Oct 23, 2007)

I guess we can have 2 for dinner Matt!

Will be round on Saturday! ;-)


----------



## scorps (Oct 23, 2007)

way to much chicken talk


----------



## firedragon (Oct 23, 2007)

eladidare said:


> its a steggals!!!
> lol


 
LOL i'd say inghams (?spelling?)


----------



## Pike01 (Oct 23, 2007)

Can anyone help me out here, what sort of chook is this?


----------



## Khagan (Oct 23, 2007)

pike1 said:


> Can anyone help me out here, what sort of chook is this?



Not a very happy one? =P


----------



## Magpie (Oct 23, 2007)

mertle said:


> Matt thinks they are roosters!!! apparently they have started crowing! heheehehehehehe


 

Yes, that was a small amount of sarcasm sorry.
I had predicted they would be roosters and another member argued with me that they knew all about chickens and they were definately hens.


----------

